# Final Animas River Management Plan Meetings - Tomorrow & Thurs.



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

For those of you who don't know, the City of Durango is holding it's final two public input meetings on the Animas River Management Plan. The meetings will be held tomorrow, Wednesday Feb. 15th, and Thursday, Feb. 16th at the Durango Rec Center.

Wednesdays meeting will go from 2 - 8 pm and Thursdays from 2 - 5:30 pm. 

Recreational use regulations and projects for the Animas within the City of Durango (town run) will be determined by the City of Durango in collaboration with the public. Future access points and improvements, river regulations, whitewater feature development and more will be determined at these meetings.

The discussion will be broken up into 6 different categories: 



Access
Recreational Amenities including In Stream & Bank Amenities
Conservation and Habitat
Water Quality
Education/Outreach
Law Enforcement/Regulation

Attendees are encouraged to RSVP to which category discussion they would like to participate in. *Each discussion group will come to a final consensus regarding their topic. If no consensus can be reach, the majority vote will rule. This is why it will be extremely important to have as many river users as possible at each discussion group.*

The city is asking for people to RSVP to which discussion group they would like to participate in. Please contact Joanne Gantt (375-7320 or [email protected]) to RSVP. Even if you cannot make the entire meeting, please attend when you can. 

If you simply cannot make either meeting, please contact Cathy Metz ([email protected] or 375-7329) to voice your opinion.

If you would like to read more about the meetings or the Management Plan, go to:

Animas River Management Plan Final Meetings - Durango, CO | 4Corners Riversports Blog

Animas River Management Plan Discussion Notes - Durango, CO | 4Corners Riversports Blog

Durango Colorado Official Web Site - Animas River Management Plan

We hope to see you all there!


----------

